# Just a couple looks..



## mistella (Oct 15, 2007)

;;;;;


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 15, 2007)

I miss ur post hottie!!!! I esp. love the first look!!!!


----------



## Jot (Oct 15, 2007)

great looks


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Oct 15, 2007)

Super stunning. I just adore your looks. 

Keep them coming toots.


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2007)

wow i love them both!


----------



## frocher (Oct 15, 2007)

Both looks are awesome.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 15, 2007)

You look like a doll.  Is that an engagement ring on you?


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 15, 2007)

so pretty and sultry at the same time.


----------



## pichima (Oct 15, 2007)

sexy, pretty, glamorous!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 15, 2007)

The first one is HOT..


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 15, 2007)

very pretty combos...


----------



## Midgard (Oct 15, 2007)

Gooorgeous!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 15, 2007)

your hair looks stunning!! would you mind telling me what shampoo/conditioner/products you used on it! I'D KILL FOR HAIR LIKE THAT!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 15, 2007)

*~*You look gorgeous in both looks!!*~*


----------



## entipy (Oct 15, 2007)

These are both great!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, i have missed your fotds so much- i love the first look especially- must try it!!


----------



## Jayne (Oct 15, 2007)

I love them both but I'm totally in love with the 2nd look !!! 
I LOVE everything about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've missed your FOTD's too !


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 15, 2007)

i love both looks!


----------



## oddinary (Oct 15, 2007)

5 minutes tops? Wow, I must see what you can do in 1 hour!
Amazing looks!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 15, 2007)

Both looks are just gorgeous...but I especially dig the first one. Very hot!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 15, 2007)

beautiful looks


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 15, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual. Hope to see ya soon!


----------



## aalore (Oct 15, 2007)

you look great in both pics!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 15, 2007)

Gorgeous looks!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 15, 2007)

You are just stunning!! I love that 1st look on you


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 15, 2007)

i missed ur FOTD'S!!!! im glad ur back nd ur makeup looks amazing as usual


----------



## Shadow (Oct 15, 2007)

Two fabulous looks!


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow!  I love them all but the first one is my favorite.  Your camera phone takes great pics.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 15, 2007)

i miss your fotd's too, your def a Hottie!!


----------



## zerin (Oct 15, 2007)

verry prettty


----------



## Simi (Oct 15, 2007)

All of the looks are very pretty as usual....


----------



## RobinG (Oct 15, 2007)

Very pretty looks for a very pretty woman. I would love to see a close up of the natural look. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 15, 2007)

gorgeous.


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 15, 2007)

you are way sexy!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 15, 2007)

*Hotness!!!!*


----------



## stefania905 (Oct 15, 2007)

ahhhh seriously do u know how hottt you are?'


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Oct 15, 2007)

they are both very pretty girl..whats up with the bling on the wedding finger???


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 16, 2007)

your makeup looks really good! i like your eyebrows this way too


----------



## ppalada (Oct 16, 2007)

u are absolutely stunning!! u inpsired me to buy pretty please l/s. heehee


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 16, 2007)

love the first look! you look amazing as always


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 16, 2007)

the first one is super pretty! i also like the neutral+teal combo in the 2nd one =)


----------



## mistella (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_your hair looks stunning!! would you mind telling me what shampoo/conditioner/products you used on it! I'D KILL FOR HAIR LIKE THAT!!_

 

Thanks! i use a lot of stuff actually.. i hate using the same hair products everyday haha. My faves are:
Nexxus Humectress & Keraphix
Joico KPak conditioner & leave in spray
Redken Anti Snap
Frederick Fekkai winter hair treatment


----------



## mistella (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_You look like a doll. Is that an engagement ring on you?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_they are both very pretty girl..whats up with the bling on the wedding finger???_

 






 I've been engaged for 2 years now. we're not going to get married anytime soon. not until we're 24-25.
a pic of us:


----------



## Lizz (Oct 16, 2007)

you should do tutorials!!!


----------



## Padmita (Oct 16, 2007)

The first look is HOT on you!


----------



## aquadisia (Oct 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Oct 16, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kattybadatty (Oct 16, 2007)

absoloutly beautiful


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 16, 2007)

it's so nice to see your fotds again! i love both looks but i'm loving the first the most!!!


----------



## makeupislove (Oct 16, 2007)

you're so gorgeous! I'm jealous..haha & your hair is too cute. do you just use a curling iron?


----------



## Saints (Oct 16, 2007)

Both looks are awesome!


----------



## mzmiztiza (Oct 16, 2007)

This looks so good! You should definitely do a tutorial on this!


----------



## majacat (Oct 17, 2007)

damnit I looove the teal/blue look first i vote for an tut on it


----------



## mistella (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupislove* 

 
_you're so gorgeous! I'm jealous..haha & your hair is too cute. do you just use a curling iron?_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yep, a curling iron. I think it's 1 1/4. sometimes I use hot rollers when I'm lazy


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 19, 2007)

You are so incredibly gorgeous. I love your FOTDs. What a beauty!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 30, 2007)

God your makeup is soooo amazing! You're like the most gorgeous Asian lady I've ever seen. I'm so jealous!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 30, 2007)

You're freakin hot!! Love that first look!!


----------



## nyrak (Dec 1, 2007)

Just stunningly beautiful.  Love the taupe lid and the teal/glitter liner - I am totally stealing this!


----------



## mandragora (Dec 1, 2007)

Both are pretty.  I love the first one.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh wow, this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## draught (Dec 1, 2007)

that looks soo hot!


----------



## XShear (Dec 1, 2007)

The teal looks incredible with your hair color and skintone! Love it!


----------



## Athenachen00 (Dec 1, 2007)

ohmigosh..ur so pretty!  are you single lidded?--what colors would you suggest from mac to get your brown look?
thanx!


----------



## Q o B (Dec 2, 2007)

Both are hot, I love love love the last one!!!! I'm def. going to look into some of those trish eyeshadows. Were they matte?


----------



## inyourbox247 (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow you're gorgeous! I love the second look.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 2, 2007)

OMG you always look absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 2, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## mollygrace (Dec 2, 2007)

you are stunning!


----------



## Angelms (Dec 23, 2007)

wow, I love the looks!  Have you considered doing any tutorials?


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 24, 2007)

Your gorgeous!!


----------



## fingie (Dec 25, 2007)

Both looks are gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow, very pretty !!

You look like a model


----------



## Cutey (Dec 26, 2007)

Both looks are amazing, would love to see tuts on both. Love your hair too


----------



## pallet_girl (Dec 26, 2007)

Super gorgeous and you're beautiful!!!!


----------



## shandhra (Dec 26, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Dec 26, 2007)

Very Pretty


----------



## Patricia (Jan 14, 2008)

i think i'm in love with you


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is so sexy!


----------



## BRYNN013 (Jan 14, 2008)

OMG you are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the black..very very nice!


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Jan 15, 2008)

your make-up is so flawless!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 15, 2008)

wow, this is absolutely gorgeous! i particularly love that neutral-y look.


----------

